# Happy 2020!



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Okay, so we don't have flying cars they promised us. And we aren't eating pills instead of meals (thank god!).
But here we are in 2020. Happy New Year, all!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

peachcreek said:


> Okay, so we don't have flying cars they promised us...But here we are in 2020.


Don't give up hope yet, here on the left coast they still have about 2 hours and forty minutes to come up with those. I will keep you posted.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Happy new year


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Happy twenty teen-twenty!


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cheflayne said:


> Don't give up hope yet, here on the left coast they still have about 2 hours and forty minutes to come up with those. I will keep you posted.


Update: Dammit they didn't make it...but the check is in the mail. HAPPY 2020 anyway!!!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I spent my New Years at home with no power. An ice storm caused massive power outages everywhere. Three days with no power. Finally came back on yesterday evening on New Years Day.
I must say I have a new understanding and respect for pioneer life. I even got to cook breakfast over a fireplace. Love my French press now too. As the say, "necessity is the mother of invention."


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Glad you made it through!
Nothing like winter camping in one's house!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Welcome to my world 
Although wherre I am it is only 4 hours a day.
Some of my friends are on 15-18 hr power cuts every day.
You'll learn to be inventive (and to keep a sense of humour)


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

chefross said:


> I spent my New Years at home with no power. An ice storm caused massive power outages everywhere. Three days with no power. Finally came back on yesterday evening on New Years Day.
> I must say I have a new understanding and respect for pioneer life. I even got to cook breakfast over a fireplace. Love my French press now too. As the say, "necessity is the mother of invention."


Here I am doing my thing......My friend said the eggs turned out better over the fire than on the stove top.


----------

